# Oklahoma in the Medical section please



## okmtnbiker (Sep 11, 2021)

State question 788 passed over 3 years ago. Can we get a section please?


----------



## Tracker (Sep 12, 2021)

I second this @sunni @rollitup


----------



## okmtnbiker (Sep 13, 2021)

Guys this silence is bringing me down. Are we not here because of our law that keeps it in state and provides no revenue for outsiders? If so that wouldn’t be cool man! There are getting to be a few of us now.


----------



## sunni (Sep 13, 2021)

you asked yesterday at 1am 
its now today at 2pm, 
we arent robots who dont sleep you arent the only person who requires admin attention 
well add it when we can if can


----------



## Tracker (Sep 13, 2021)

sunni said:


> you asked yesterday at 1am
> its now today at 2pm,
> we arent robots who dont sleep you arent the only person who requires admin attention
> well add it when we can if can


Thank you sunni.


----------



## okmtnbiker (Sep 13, 2021)

sunni said:


> you asked yesterday at 1am
> its now today at 2pm,
> we arent robots who dont sleep you arent the only person who requires admin attention
> well add it when we can if can


Woot! You guys get to sleep??


----------



## okmtnbiker (Sep 13, 2021)

I just looked it up, as of July 1 we had 2,274 dispensaries. I didn’t see Arkansas in there either but I don’t blame you for skipping them, they have like a dozen l and I’ve been over there, those poor souls are smoking hay and their crumble is crumbled up grapevine. You got Missouri, we were ahead of both. Go take a nap later man you need us rednecks around here. We got lotsa churches, lotsa guns and now lotsa weed what could be better? Thanks for your hard work and I bet a bunch of us hillbillies might even chip in a little to help.


----------



## Donnieray (Oct 28, 2021)

Yup and as Oklahomans we are facing a new battle in out medical program now . Glad viridian law has been with us the entire way . Helping to keep it with what we voted on.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 28, 2021)

Donnieray said:


> Yup and as Oklahomans we are facing a new battle in out medical program now . Glad viridian law has been with us the entire way . Helping to keep it with what we voted on.


Hey my fellow Okie, please go to the following thread and post info about the new battle there.






Oklahoma Growers Thread!


Ok all you Okies!.. let's post, discuss the every changing laws, dealing with outdoor grows, your indoor grows, how you deal with the Oklahoma heat, and or arctic temps (cuz we have both) lets see your grows!



www.rollitup.org


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Nov 9, 2021)

It would be nice to have an Oklahoma Sub section.


----------



## Tracker (Nov 9, 2021)

medicaloutlaw said:


> It would be nice to have an Oklahoma Sub section.


An OK sub was requested for the medical patients part of the forum, but admins did not implement it.


----------

